# figured out resizing



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

i hope this works


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

more pix.   i know you guys love pix.  me too.  greg
 here are some hutches.  they are a little bigger than the other ones i have on display[]


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

more hutches


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

some quart hutches


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

closeup of quarts


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

more hutches


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

even more hutches


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

i luv pix


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

the bookshelf behind me


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 14, 2007)

Where is Mt. Holly, N.J.? If you don't mind and is it a small town? 

 Oh yeah, I love those Cobalt Hutches!


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

south jersey    everything is south of me.   i am 15 miles south of the new york state line.   about 25 west of nyc.   mt holly is about 1 hr. east of  phila,  and about an hour south of trenton. never been there,  but would tend to believe its old given its location


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

the original picture


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

closer shot of bookcase


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

a better shot of the mineral waters


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 14, 2007)

the picture would help


----------



## tombstone (Aug 14, 2007)

luv hutches


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 14, 2007)

I always liked the way them lomax hutches looked! Nice bottles!


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 13, 2007)

hi greg: I was born in trenton,and lived in jersy 27 years. thue i found my first, bottel,up state n y,90 percent of my diggings,been in jersey. hay i see you do a lot of digging up in patterson,ever dug,in or around, the medow land? i dug in seacucus,a cuppul of times, and tride jersey city, mustly stayed aruond,south jersey, by the way iv dugg in mt. holly,id figer its pritty dug  out,its not a big town,has a lot of development. good luck,jim


----------



## quaidmon (Aug 22, 2008)

Great bottles Greg ! Now a strange question . Did you hang out at  The Shanty a few years ago?


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2008)

LOVE the colbalt hutches! I have the NORRIS ,but yours is darker colbalt and I like yours better ,because it is darker.The quart hutches bring back a bad memory. Years ago I bought what I thought was a pretty lime green blob top beer from NEW YORK.Sold it for $30 dollars.FOUND out from JIM HOLST[GREAT GUY] it was a quart hutch! Last I heard someone had offered to give a INDIAN QUEEN BITTERS for it and WAS TURNED[] DOWN! MAKES me wonder what things I have gotten rid of in the past. Don't even want to know!


----------

